# no air vent on my 6 gal fuel tank....opinions?



## rancocasrich (Aug 14, 2012)

I recently bought a used 8 hp Johnson outboard and plastic fuel tank. Both are in nice condition but I just noticed that the fuel tank has no air vent. What's up with that? Should I be concerned or is there some way the tank is vented? Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Palmer812 (Aug 14, 2012)

I recently bought a new 6 gallon Attwood at Wally World. It had no vent on the tank itself but the cap had the automatic vent which sucked. The tank would swell up like a balloon in the sun but still not enough pressure for the cap to self vent. I went to Gander Mountain and bought an old style cap with a manual vent for $5. It works great. I close the vent while trailering it and leave it open the rest of the time.


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 14, 2012)

If it is like my OMC tank, it believe it vents automatically when you have the hose connected to the tank and outboard. Venting is built into that fancy outlet at the tank, hate to see what that fancy outlet costs if you break it. Mine works just fine, never had a problem.
Tim


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 15, 2012)

The cap is designed to let air in as fuel goes out not to let air out.


----------



## turbotodd (Aug 15, 2012)

You can thank the good old Obama administration and the US EPA for ventless fuel tanks. They SUCK. Plain and simple. They're also low-permeation. The plastic that they're made out of is a lot more expensive to produce and the cost trickles down to the consumer, and of course the gov makes more tax dollars.

If you can find an old style tank that isn't destroyed, do it now before they can't be found. I recently saw a OEM Yamaha metal tank go for over $100 at a local auction. The buyer said he wanted a non-epa tank and knew it'd go for lots of money. Wow. I've got a couple plastic OEM Yamaha 6 gal tanks stashed at work. Both need new caps but if I can ever find a couple good caps I'll be good to go.


----------



## rancocasrich (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks for the good advice from TB folks. I plan to go to Gander Mountain and get a cap with vent. They cost $12.50+ now but I am also buying peace of mind.


----------



## Palmer812 (Aug 16, 2012)

I just bought my cap there less than 3 weeks ago and it was $4.99


----------



## Palmer812 (Aug 16, 2012)

I just went to their website. That is the same Moeller cap I paid $5 for 3 weeks ago and now it is $13. I guess they figured out people were buying them to replace the self venting ones and jacked up the price.


----------



## rancocasrich (Aug 21, 2012)

Bought a vented cap at a local marine dealer and took my boat out on the local lake. The motor ran great and had no issues. It started well, restarted easily and pushed my boat nicely. Thanks for the advice folks.


----------

